# Omega Geneve Dynamic



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Here's my latest (for the moment ). I haven't worn it in anger yet but I'll wear it tomorrow night when I go to the pub. It should cause a stir (and no doubt huge amounts of ridicule) amongst my friends when they see that Paul has got yet another watch









I like it, not sure it's a keeper, but I like it - I'd hazard a guess that it dates from the 70's! Whilst some 70's watches are appallingly ugly & garish designs I think that this one is gorgeous - very classy but distinctively different as well. It's quite big I suppose being 42mm in diameter from 9 - 3 (including the crown), whilst it's 38mm across from 12 - 6, so it's definitely very oval, and it's 12 mm thick. The bracelet, which incorporates a ring that fits into a groove on the back of the watch, is held in place with a threaded locking ring. There is no removeable back so the movement would have to be accessed through the front after (obviously) removing the crystal. Leather straps are available (Roy has them on his site) which attach in the same way as the bracelet and one of these is due to arrive soon. The watch is an auto/manual wind and has a quick set date (but not day). The dial and hands are close to mint and the bracelet, domed acrylic crystal & crown are all signed Omega.

Does anyone know how to date the watch? I can't see any serial numbers anywhere and there's nothing on the back of the watch apart from Waterproof (I doubt it now!) & Tool 107 - I presume this is a reference number for the Omega tool needed to remove the bracelet.

Ta for looking


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Hey Paul.

What with you and that Omega and me with my new Oris, we'll have to have a regular "Gay watch Thursday"









Actually I do like that one but it seems I'm not a good person to give an opinion.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Must admit that I hadn't thought of it as being a particularly gay watch but I'll bow to your superior knowledge


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

Tool 107 is basically a crystal lift. I have a pic at home that I'll post I don't remember the tool number for the bracelet tool but I have one also. Definitly 70's BTW


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

definitely not gay because im after one and im mega hetro







.have been tracking a few on fleabay lately and having the odd bid but to no avail as yet.

im very envious,a stylish quality timepiece


----------



## Marky (Sep 29, 2005)

Nice watch Paul, I think I must be gay as well then, because i'd wear one on these lovely Dynamics.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Are none of you guys using the Adverts Section in the Photo Gallery? 









Very nice watch Paulus and not your usual diver that you seem to go for. I keep meaning to get a Dynamic...so I'll look out for yours when it appears in the Sales section.









Below is from 1971.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

my gaydar is beeping like mad







,pain in the horse to work on tho,front loaders ,other than that nice 70's watches ( i have a silent fetish for 70's watches atm







)


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

pugster said:


> my gaydar is beeping like mad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anybody know what this means?


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

lol

gaydar=radar tuned into gayness (ever seen futurama ? )

horse=arse

front loader=accessible from the front only,solid case (standard watchmaker term)

mmm guess i'll have to start speaking proper english

edit* i just noticed that you are in brighton so you should be able to understand most of it


----------



## Marky (Sep 29, 2005)

Ron Jr said:


> Tool 107 is basically a crystal lift. I have a pic at home that I'll post I don't remember the tool number for the bracelet tool but I have one also. Definitly 70's BTW


Tool 107, oh thatâ€™s OK then. For a minute there I thought you put Tool 710, and you probably wouldn't want your 710 taking the Dynamic apart!

Nice advert Paul, very 70â€™s. The chap looks like he should be in The Persuaders or Man from Uncle.


----------



## breader (Aug 8, 2005)

Paul,

I now know what it is like to see my wife with an other man (Metaphorically speaking). In fact i guess if I had seen my wife with another man I wouldnt been in a watch forum now or any other kind of forum. Well unless I was into seeing........ I digress.

I aint gay or ought but I miss that watch.

Must go, off too cinema to see Brokeback Mountain. fourth time now.

Strap should be with you now.

I have replaced this watch with a very very nice brown dynamic in 100% condition, with original box, recipt, brown leather strap. The best I have had so far. will post a picture soon for all you closet dynamophobics.


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

*"It skirts your processus styloideus ulnae"* = SHIRTLIFTER?

*"The bumpy wrist bone that makes your present watch wobble"* = LIMP WRISTED?

*"In 1/5th second you read the time"* How?? He's got the watch on UPSIDE-DOWN !

*"Looks and feels like leather but takes to the water like a duck"* What?? Covered in feathers and floats, does it?

That advert must have been written by the Carry-On team.
















Great watch though.

This week I have been mostly watching Priscilla, Queen of the Desert.


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

Here is a couple of pics of tool 107 and the bracelet/strap tool.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

An Omega Dynamic is gay? Like a Ferrari is.







Stupid idea.









Get sorted lads.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Stan said:


> An Omega Dynamic is gay? Like a Ferrari is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Totally agree, Stan.

Can't see the connection at all....I live in Brighton, and I haven't seen my gay neighbours wearing Omega Dynamics...









Darn nice watch


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> Can't see the connection at all....I live in Brighton, and I haven't seen my gay neighbours wearing Omega Dynamics...


I must agree. What do your neighbours wear Paul







?

The pink pound must buy some fancy watches  .


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

sorry if i offended anyone with my 'gay' joke about this watch, i will refain from adding any humor into my posts in the future







,lighten up folks.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

raketakat said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > Can't see the connection at all....I live in Brighton, and I haven't seen my gay neighbours wearing Omega Dynamics...
> ...


They wear these










What did you think they wore, leather chaps with no bum in them, a black vest singlet and big boots?

God, you are so insular in Barnsley!


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

Silver Hawk said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > An Omega Dynamic is gay? Like a Ferrari is.
> ...


Totally agree with your sentiments. A watch cannot be "gay". I still think that Omega ad is really camp.

You can buy a "Gents" watch, a "ladies" watch, a "dress" watch etc.

Some watches are designed for either gender to wear. If those watches are also "dress" watches, then we should have a new category.

Cross-Dressers watches.

Here's my surf-dudette holiday watch -










The 710 and myself share this watch on our surfing holidays in Cornwall. It goes really well with my blue Speedo bikini.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

It's not bad Paul. I didn't associate it with uphill gardeners till this lot started.


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

I'd love to have one. It's an iconic 70's watch. On the Rally style strap it's utterly beautiful.

I've never been quick enough to grab one when Roy's had them for sale.

Any chance of a pic of the back so we can see how the strap fits?


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

MarkF said:


> raketakat said:
> 
> 
> > Silver Hawk said:
> ...


We can't all come from the cosmopolitan, multicultural paradise that is........Bradford














.

BTW do you think they do those suits in my size







? I rather like it







.

"Raketat.jpg"







. Is this your fantasy image of me Mark







?

Well. Whatever turns you on I suppose 







.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

I definately think that guy wears his watches upside down!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

raketakat said:


> We can't all come from the cosmopolitan, multicultural paradise that is........Bradford
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nobody wears anything like that in Bradford, no demand, no gays, it's against the law. Inshallah.



raketakat said:


> BTW do you think they do those suits in my size
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like them too







I was looking for 1960's western press down levi shirts on US bay when I came across them, you can get super hero ones too. www.spandexman.com



raketakat said:


> "Raketat.jpg"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wondered if you just might notice that.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

MarkF said:


> I like them too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll have a look. I wonder if they do one with a big "R" on the chest







.

I wouldn't fancy getting a ferret stuck down it though














.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Hmmm, Im not sure how PC it is saying a watch is 'gay'...









Anyway I love the Dynamic, I have one on a leather strap and also have a NOS Camy thats a Dynamic-a-like on bracelet... 70's chic!


----------



## breader (Aug 8, 2005)

Thought i would post a picture of my newest Dynamic on brown leather strap. Will post another as soon as I can figure out how to improve the quality.


----------



## s67 (May 4, 2006)

Quick question on the Dynamic.

When you pull the stem out to set the time does the second hand stop moving?

If it doesnt on this model how is an accurate time set?

Thanks


----------

